# left hand ,rght hand prop? whats the difference?



## steve77777 (Nov 12, 2013)

how can you tell and does it matter when buying a used prop>?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

most outboards turn one direction, boats with twin engines or more use couter-rotating motors /props to prevent the "walk" 

- :-?

--yes it matters unless you wanna backwards when going forwards.....


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Unless you have twin engines you most likley have a right hand prop.


----------



## steve77777 (Nov 12, 2013)

thankyou very much


----------

